# There Can Only Be One Highlander!



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I've seen this craze sweep the boards, so I figured we could get it started here, too. Basic rules: I'll post the roster, and also start it. The next poster will copy that, subtract one point from a player, and add another to another player. Each player is starting with 10. We are including draft picks and free agents, so at the end the lone player should have a total of 200 (20 players). Once a player reaches 0 they are gone, the sole player left at the end is the Bucks Survivor, or if you're a Dane Cook fan, the highlander.

We're going to borrow from the Clippers board and impose a *1-hour time limit before you can vote again.* If I did a poor job of explaining, or if you wanna see a running example, head over here to take a look.

Charlie Bell *10*
Steve Blake *10*
Andrew Bogut *10*
Dan Gadzuric *10*
Reece Gaines *9 *_(-1)_
Lynn Greer *10*
Ha Seung-Jin *10*
Ersan Ilyasova *10*
Jermaine Jackson *10*
Ervin Johnson *10*
Toni Kukoc *10*
Damir Markota *10*
David Noel *10*
Michael Redd *11* _(+1)_
Bobby Simmons *10*
Brian Skinner *10*
Joe Smith *10*
Charlie Villanueva *10*
Jiri Welsch *10*
Maurice Williams *10*


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 10
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 10
Reece Gaines 10 
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 10
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9 (-1)
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 12 (+1)
Bobby Simmons 10
Brian Skinner 10
Joe Smith 10
Charlie Villanueva 10
Jiri Welsch 10
Maurice Williams 10


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 10
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 10
Reece Gaines 10
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 10
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9 
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 12 
Bobby Simmons 10
Brian Skinner 10
Joe Smith 10
Charlie Villanueva 9 -1
Jiri Welsch 11 +1
Maurice Williams 10


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Updated List, got a little messed up

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 10
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 10
Reece Gaines 9
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 10
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 12
Bobby Simmons 10
Brian Skinner 10
Joe Smith 10
Charlie Villanueva 9 -1
Jiri Welsch 11 +1
Maurice Williams 10


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 11 (+1)
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 10
Reece Gaines 9
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 9 (-1)
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9 (didn't know he balled, I thought it was one of Michael's less talented but normal brothers. Oh, wait ... )
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 12
Bobby Simmons 10
Brian Skinner 10
Joe Smith 10
Charlie Villanueva 9 -1
Jiri Welsch 11 +1
Maurice Williams 10


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 11
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 11 (+1)
Reece Gaines 9
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 9 
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 12
Bobby Simmons 10
Brian Skinner 10
Joe Smith 10
Charlie Villanueva 8 (-1)
Jiri Welsch 11 +1
Maurice Williams 10


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 11
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 11 
Reece Gaines 8 (-1)
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 9 
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 12
Bobby Simmons 10
Brian Skinner 10
Joe Smith 10
Charlie Villanueva 9 (+1)
Jiri Welsch 11 
Maurice Williams 10


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 11
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 12 (+) 
Reece Gaines 8 
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 9
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 12
Bobby Simmons 10
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 9 
Jiri Welsch 11 
Maurice Williams 9 (-)
Ruben Patterson 10

Joe smith is out


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 11
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 9
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 12
Bobby Simmons 11 (+1)
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 9
Jiri Welsch 11
Maurice Williams 8 (-1)
Ruben Patterson 10


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 11
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 9
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8 (-1)
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13 (+1)
Bobby Simmons 11 
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 9
Jiri Welsch 11
Maurice Williams 8 
Ruben Patterson 10


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlie Bell 10
Steve Blake 11
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 8 (-)
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8 
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13 
Bobby Simmons 11 
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 9
Jiri Welsch 12 (+)
Maurice Williams 8 
Ruben Patterson 10


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Charlie Bell 11 (+1)
Steve Blake 11
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 8 
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 9
Jiri Welsch 11 (-1)
Maurice Williams 8
Ruben Patterson 10


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 12 (+1)
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 7 (-1)
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 9
Jiri Welsch 11
Maurice Williams 8
Ruben Patterson 10

Oh dear, is it legal to assign points to the same players I did earlier? If not, then ignore this.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 13 (+)
Andrew Bogut 10
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 7 
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 9
Jiri Welsch 11
Maurice Williams 7 (-)


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 12 (-1)
Andrew Bogut 11 (+1)
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 7
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 9
Jiri Welsch 11
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 12 
Andrew Bogut 11 
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 7
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 10(+1)
Jiri Welsch 1(-1)
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 12 
Andrew Bogut 11 
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 6 (-1)
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11 (+1)
Jiri Welsch 1(-1)
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 12
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 5 (-1)
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 13 (+1)
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11
Jiri Welsch 1
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

^^^ Redd should be 14


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 12
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
*Ha Seung-Jin 6 (+1)*
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 8
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 14
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11
*Jiri Welsch 0(-1)*
Maurice Williams 7

Goodbye Welsch... Why Welsch and Gaines are in this game? They aren't with Bucks anymore....


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 12
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 6 
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9(+)
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 14
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11
Maurice Williams 6(-)


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 12
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 5 (-1)
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 14
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11
Maurice Williams 7 (+1)

EDIT -- Forgot to remove notations from poster above me.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Bell 11
*Steve Blake 13 (+1)*
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
*Ha Seung-Jin 4 (-1)*
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 14
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Bell 11
*Steve Blake 14 (+1)*
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
*Ha Seung-Jin 3 (-1)*
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 14
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Charlie Bell 11
*Steve Blake 15 (+1)*
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
*Ha Seung-Jin 2 (-1)*
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 10
Michael Redd 14
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 15 
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 1 
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
*Toni Kukoc 9 (-1)*
Damir Markota 10
*David Noel 11 (+1)*
Michael Redd 14
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 10
Charlie Villanueva 11
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Bold emphasis is mine



soonerterp said:


> Charlie Bell 11
> Steve Blake 15 (+1)
> Andrew Bogut 11
> Dan Gadzuric 12
> ...





MRedd22 said:


> Charlie Bell 11
> Steve Blake 15
> Andrew Bogut 11
> Dan Gadzuric 12
> ...


So does Seung Jin-Ha have one point or two?

Anyway, new list here:

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 15 
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 8
Lynn Greer 10
*Ha Seung-Jin 1**
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 9
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 11
*Michael Redd 15 (+1)*
Bobby Simmons 11
*Brian Skinner 9 (-1)*
Charlie Villanueva 11
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 15
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
*Reece Gaines 7 (-)*
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 1*
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 9
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 11
Michael Redd 15 
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 9 
*Charlie Villanueva 12 (+)*
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 15
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
*Reece Gaines 6 (-)*
Lynn Greer 10
*Ha Seung-Jin 3 (+)*
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 9
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 11
Michael Redd 15 
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 9 
Charlie Villanueva 12
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 15
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 6 
Lynn Greer 10
*Ha Seung-Jin 2 (-)*
Ersan Ilyasova 10
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
*Toni Kukoc 10 (+)*
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 11
Michael Redd 15 
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 9 
Charlie Villanueva 12
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 15
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 5 (-)
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 2 
Ersan Ilyasova 11 (+)
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10 
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 11
Michael Redd 15
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 9
Charlie Villanueva 12
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 15
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
Reece Gaines 4 (-)
Lynn Greer 10
Ha Seung-Jin 2
Ersan Ilyasova 12 (+)
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 11
Michael Redd 15
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 9
Charlie Villanueva 12
Maurice Williams 7


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Charlie Bell 11
Steve Blake 15
Andrew Bogut 11
Dan Gadzuric 12
*Reece Gaines 3 (-)*
Lynn Greer 10
*Ha Seung-Jin 3 (+)*
Ersan Ilyasova 12
Jermaine Jackson 9
Ervin Johnson 10
Toni Kukoc 10
Damir Markota 10
David Noel 11
Michael Redd 15
Bobby Simmons 11
Brian Skinner 9
Charlie Villanueva 12
Maurice Williams 7


----------

